# Smoked stuffed mushrooms w/ pork sausage



## chefjeff

Hi folks, new to the forum. Smoking for 2 yrs now. Has anyone smoked stuffed mushrooms with pork sausage? I was wondering how long and at what temp? Thanks for any help.


----------



## realtorterry

Welcome Jeff! I have yet to do Scrooms myself so I can't really help you there?


----------



## rp ribking

I've smoked some with crab meat, cream cheese mixed and smoked provolone cheese. Took about 2 hours. Next time I put the cheese on later, so I don't loose to much cheese from melting.


----------



## porkaholic

Try smoking them at 230-240 degrees for about 2 hours.  If you want to make it easy just use portabela mushrooms and scrape out the gills to allow for more stuffing.  I topped mine with fresh marinated mozerella cheese balls.  Be creative.


----------



## jirodriguez

I have done shrooms with a cream cheese based filling then wrapped a piece of bacon around them and smoke them.... they are awesome! My wife can't to ABT's (she's a spice wimp), so I do ABT's for me and shrooms for her.


----------



## rbranstner

Yes I have done this both in the smoker and in the oven. I mix a brick of cream cheese, a log of Jimmy deans sausage (browned, and some onion. I use this same mix in my mushrooms and in my ABT's. I just smoke them until they look done. I am usually throwing them in while I am smoking something else so some times they are at 225 degrees and some times they are at 300 degrees. I just go by looks as everything is already cooked. We love them!


----------



## rp ribking

rp RibKing said:


> I've smoked some with crab meat, cream cheese mixed and smoked provolone cheese. Took about 2 hours. Next time I put the cheese on later, so I don't loose to much cheese from melting.


CheffJeff, here are the before and after pic's, the 2nd pic was the day after, still yummy.


----------



## chefjeff

rp ribking, Thanks for the info whats the crabmeat/creamcheese mix ratio? Sounds really good.


----------



## chefjeff

Thanks porkaholic, thats alot of help.


----------



## rp ribking

ChefJeff said:


> rp ribking, Thanks for the info whats the crabmeat/creamcheese mix ratio? Sounds really good.




I am not sure of the amounts, I'll see if I can find the recipe. Another smoker on the forums posted the recipe a few months ago.


----------



## chefjeff

Thanks, check back on monday. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## rp ribking

Chef,

JIRordriguez has an awesome recipe for stuffed shrooms ( I would use portabello shrooms). Or do a search for stuffed mushrooms, there are a few of them.

No offense to the other threads for stuffed mushrooms


----------

